# Project



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I sold my Porsche, and i am going ahead with a project that will be a one off

Im having a Cobra built with a 7.0L corvette Z06 engine, will be the only one in the country

with such a lump, should go about 200mph!

http://www.partsworldperformance.com/produ...amp;item_id=194

will update when the project starts

sam


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sssammm said:


> I sold my Porsche, and i am going ahead with a project that will be a one off
> 
> Im having a Cobra built with a 7.0L corvette Z06 engine, will be the only one in the country
> 
> ...


where about in romford are you sam? :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

sssammm said:


> I sold my Porsche


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Ah well, The project sounds pretty awesome. That will be a bit of a beast when it's done.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That should be stunning beast when it's finished. Will it be electric blue with the white stripes?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice motor but good as the Vette engine is I would be tempted to go Ford, truer to the original and they do some serious bits of kit with equal or more horses.

Part Number M-6007-521FT*

Displacement (cu. In.)521

HP *609 @5750*

Torque *630 lb* ft @4500*

Comp. Ratio 10.0:1

MSRP *$9,950.00*


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Colours as above,

Ilike the vette engine having driven a Z06, so smoothe, i also want to be a bit different


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sssammm said:


> Colours as above,
> 
> Ilike the vette engine having driven a Z06, so smoothe, i also want to be a bit different


It will certainly do a job and plenty of support for the Chevy motors over here.

Keep us updated

Cheers

B.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

The widow maker, a Cobra would be top of my money no object wish list.

That'll be a hell of a car, just don't sneeze whilst you're driving it. One twitch of the right foot and you'll have the speed cameras thinking its Xmas.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

sssammm said:


> Colours as above,
> 
> Ilike the vette engine having driven a Z06, so smoothe, i also want to be a bit different


The only colours for a Cobra IMHO.


----------



## GT2200 (Oct 27, 2008)

sssammm said:


> Colours as above,
> 
> Ilike the vette engine having driven a Z06, so smoothe, i also want to be a bit different


From memory i think you can actually buy a crated engine, complete with loom, box etc direct from the US for about Â£4k.

Sounds like a fun project though.....i have too many projects on the go, but hey it's better than going to the pub each night.

BTW what sort of Porsche did you sell?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this is a car :lol:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

BTW what sort of Porsche did you sell?

GT3 RS


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

sssammm said:


> I sold my Porsche, and i am going ahead with a project that will be a one off
> 
> Im having a Cobra built with a 7.0L corvette Z06 engine, will be the only one in the country
> 
> ...


That should be a belter Sam - makes my SS1 (the Reptile) project look very tame in comparison  - bet mine'll be cheaper though :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow now that's going to a cop magnet on the A406


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Wow now that's going to a cop magnet on the A406


And a fanny magnet everywhere else :skirt:


----------



## GT2200 (Oct 27, 2008)

sssammm said:


> GT3 RS


My God that's some Porsche. I saw a stunning one of those at a classic Porsche dealers out in Germany this year, it was finished in a colour not to dis-similar to Viper Green, my little lad was desperate to get in a drive off.....he's only 3!

Whilst i would certainly not say 'no' to having a modern 911 i do have a thing for the early 70's variants, obviously an '73 RS would be nice, but seeing as they're going through the roof at the moment, i guess i'd settle for 2.4s or similar. Only 2yrs to my 40th, time to start giving the wife a hint!


----------

